# Trade or sell some Morels?



## maniacal mushroom girl (May 8, 2020)

SADLY...Had to be out of State for this years morel harvest  and when I did get back, was sick....hence my question, does someone have some fresh ones they want to trade for Chicken of the Woods on private land (once they come) or purchase outright? I'm in south metro.


----------



## morelbiz (Dec 31, 2021)

You can order fresh morels here: Buy Fresh Burn Morels (PNW/Idaho) - Foraged
Deliver to your door. I had some from PNW last month it was a pretty nuts experience having them delivered. really cool


----------

